

Broderbund divulged my email address to my university's alumni association - chime

Four years ago, I bought software from www.broderbund.com using broderbund@mydomain.com email address. I never agreed to be on their mailing list or newsletters and did not give them my permission to share my information with anyone. My university's Alumni Association just sent an email to broderbund@mydomain.com saying "Greetings from the Alumni Association! Did you know that as a graduate from..."<p>I know how underhanded alumni associations can be when trying to track down past students but I did not expect this from Broderbund. There is absolutely no way that the broderbund@mydomain.com email address was posted anywhere by me. My university's alumni association certainly wasn't dictionary spamming. The only conclusion I can draw is that for some reason, Broderbund gave up my contact information to my university. Of course I can't prove that they sold it or gave it away for free but I think this is a pretty crappy thing for a large software company to do.<p>I gave them my credit card information, home address, and specifics about my home construction when I bought their 3D Home Architect software. How do I know that information wasn't shared with anyone else? What stops them from selling/giving the same information to mortgage brokers across the country? Is there a legal recourse I can take at this time? I thoroughly feel like my privacy has been violated.
======
aj
There isn't any legal recourse but you should speak to their sales team and
find out what really happened to prevent a reoccurance in the future with them
or another organization.

That is if they own up

